# Chances of getting 18D



## KC828 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello everyone,

     I just have a quick question. From what I understand, upon passing selection, you are able to request your language and MOS. I was just wondering, assuming that you have the aptitude required for the MOS, what are the chances you can get the MOS/language you requested? I would really like to go for 18D.

Thank you in advance,
Kyle


----------



## DZ (Dec 28, 2017)

If you have a high GT score, your chances may be a little better. I just graduated, and from what I saw in the course, there are a lot of guys getting Delta. That said, are your chances of getting the MOS you want going to stop you from trying? If it's what you really want to do the statistics really don't matter. You have the highest chance of not making it and getting re-classed to a support job. Do you still want to try?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 28, 2017)

18D has the highest attrition rate of any SF MOS.  You drink from multiple firehoses at one time...  If you think you have the wherewithal to make it, dive in head ass and elbows, but be prepared to work your ass off and feel like you are covered in doo-doo for about 53 weeks.


----------



## DZ (Dec 28, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> What did you graduate from?


The SFQC.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2017)

DeadZeppelin said:


> The SFQC.


----------



## DZ (Dec 28, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Would you consider upgrading your vetting? If you have completed the SFQC and shoot us a new application with the SFQC documented, we can upgrade your vetting status.


Will do. I graduated on the 7th, and I'm waiting on MOS orders and a 1059. SWCS is changing their official policy since they moved graduation to right after Robin Sage, so I have to wait until that is written before I will have official documentation.


----------



## DZ (Dec 28, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Awesome dude! Welcome to the brotherhood!


Thank you. I feel like I'm only at the tip of the iceburg. I'm excited to keep learning.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2017)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Will do. I graduated on the 7th, and I'm waiting on MOS orders and a 1059. SWCS is changing their official policy since they moved graduation to right after Robin Sage, so I have to wait until that is written before I will have official


----------



## Undertheice71 (Feb 1, 2018)

Congrats @DeadZeppelin!


----------

